
Hak5 Packet Squirrel – a pocket sized man-in-the-middle - motge
https://www.hak5.org/gear/packet-squirrel
======
motge
There's also a short YouTube video trailer about its functions:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0xEnIXCl2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0xEnIXCl2g)

